

Hewlett Packard buys ArcSight security software firm - thomasknowles

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11287478
======
mvalle
Hardware companies buying security software companies. Looks like it's the new
trend. Now is a good time to own a security software company, but probably too
late to start one.

